# Father request for 11year old son-please help



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Taken from another forum

hi all i cant believe im about to say this but here goes i have just been informed that my 11 year old son has around 4 weeks to live for those who dont know he had leukeamia aged 2 and beat it then last year we had the devastating news that he had a cancerous brain tumor they operated and removed it and we thought all was well until friday when we were given the news it had returned in 2 places and there is nothing more they can do to help him as you can imagine we are totally devastated and have to try to make the most of our time left with our little boy so heres where i hope you can all help me i promised him a few weeks ago before i found out about this that i would take him to a car gathering as he is a massive fan of sports/modified cars mainly subaru,s evo,s etc but i cannot find one so i thought i would try arrange one just for him so i can keep that promise!
i have arranged with FRED LAWTON LTD MELTHAM MILLS INDUSTRIAL ESTATE, MELTHAM HUDDERSFIELD,HD9 4AY to be able to use there car park for the gathering which i would like to hold on saturday the 8th of september starting from 1 pm. everybody and every type of car is welcome so please please please come if you	
can make it and make my little boys day a special one thank you all in advance and please put your name down on your posts to this thread so i can get an idea of numbers.

http://bbs.scoobynet.com/scoobynet-general-1/947972-losing-my-son-please-help.html

https://www.facebook.com/events/264371197015506/


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

Re posted this on the vec c site also, very sad to hear this


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm lost for words..... I hope this day happens:thumb:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

thanks alzak.

A girl in fb add says is the little boys sister and the group is not made by her father.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I have posted a link to this on Corsa c uk. 

Horrible news and I wish you all the best


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Hmmm we are not too far from Huddersfield, might see if the neighbour will get his diablo out for a few hours, poss see if he has any mates available?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

They have had to stop people joining the group as its gone very big. Too big i think


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

its a fake group. wasn;t made by the family


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

That doesnt mean it fake

Seems they are part of the organising team


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

yeah, the lads on vectra c have been looking at this all day and think its been limited to 1000 or 1500 cars, i would love to go though (even in my humble vectra )


----------



## 3R PROJECT (Jul 14, 2012)

Being a father of two little boys i can not fathom how can a father ever recover something like this . I just pray our Lord will take me first and give the father fortitude ,courage and comfort.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That's a shame, life has a funny way of folding over suddenly.

Honestly is I was closer I would of attended for this good cause and brought my car and support the young chap.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

i posted this up
looks like two in one day, huddersfield in afternoon and dewsbury in evening

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=278297


----------

